# Monk Dr. Predicted Obola and "Population lost" in 2006



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This was published in 2006 - the same year first obola vaccine tested I think? It predicts this, but many diseases 
and kinda vague says something real bad.
From a magazine about mushrooms in florida. I cut whole bunches out it was long long about hillbillies. Hope did not screw it up too bad but parts were very relevant it seems.


Tassili Tragedy:
The Dodo, The Passenger Pigeon and the Lemming

I am nearing the anniversary of my 25th year in the care of souls and "The knowledge of blood & dust" (Medicine, the carbon based organic life form...) I have seen us as luminous beings into this world and out of this world and through everything in between, and were it not for God himself (it must be...how else?) I would've long ago been utterly crushed to pulp under the weight and sheer force of the staggering beauty and hapless tragedy that life on the "real" is. I've been through burn out, beheld it's awful and liberating pangs in others, and looked upon the most tragic aspect; when the burned out continue to practice. But this article is about large scale severe disease management not burn-out, and though there is a plausible methodology herein, there is no happy ending for my own unfortunate tale. 

Since 1998 the (snip church name. Christian) has been actively talking very earnestly to everyone about simple sustainability and eminent decline. Since we started, the country has gone to war of it's own making and 3.5 million people have died of medication errors - that we know of, which doesn't count the victims of bad reactions, gruesome exploitation and shoddy medicine in general - you will have to contemplate that one for self. Since we started earthquakes have destroyed thousands, a tsunami has brought infections that no one has ever seen up from (or in from) the vast depths of the sea and an American city (& culture) has been utterly destroyed most likely forever. (snip a whole bunch about city) The God who sustains me did send me back, though to a new hunk of the Arkansas woods I had not been in before, to the country and wilds I love for what I thought would be a pleasant retirement into blessed unbothered non-sober obscurity (boy, now that one sure didn't work out!) and I discovered many wonderful things on our new mountain top, and spent not less than 4 years just watching and cataloguing it season to season. I began a list of what I viewed as "crucial species" and attempted to (snip about science center)

But I never expected to lose this population. Actually, with only a couple of thousand I'm sure we all thought we could easily handle our percentage because we barely even discussed it. It was taken for granted because? well just because! (snip whole bunch bible) 
But that's our tragedy because we have lost this population. It happened several months ago now. Not a sound, no alarm - just a final acceptance in my head that I had a horrible "finato" to report and that Yellville was now, in my professional opinion, well past the point of no return for successful agri-based famine and plague resistance after the original model we had conceived. What was a simple contingency plan that might have spared a couple of hundred at least has gone way out of the window of opportunity now and despite everyone's best efforts I fear that many people of my community will soon go the way of the Dodo. Except, the dodo didn't go to hell and Yellville surely will, because the dodo couldn't adapt fast enough, but the Passenger Pigeon was hunted to extinction. (snip about zombie town. Rob Zombie from there)

You have to understand about Yellville. We try to tell everyone we want to be "Mayberry RFD" but that's just a smoke screen for something else not very "Mayberry" at all, and we all know it. Our Sheriff ain't no "Andy Griffith" and don't much care if you don't think so! We put "anti-guvvamint!" In our literature, but mostly live by all those free government checks and food stamps, off the backs of the ***** and ******* we say we hate so much. (Hey! That's what we say about Jews! Does that make us "self-hating Jews" to boot? Figures - ) The local food pantry sign says "and My God shall feed you..." But God's things are violently cast away, and the food we are giving away is actually the property of one "Uncle Sam" (Who we hate, and "hoo ain't tellin' us nuthin!") It would be deplorably sad anywhere else, but it's Marion County and that's our condition. The place where "Jesus" was crucified so "Jay-zuss" could rule. My grandma used to say (about such as we are) "Not really country people, just some things nested out in the country that country people have to be ashamed of and put up with" (and pay for and clean up the damage and etc.) and it's not everyone, but the rest of us abide it and so deserve what we get I guess. I guess?

I'm generally thought by my country ethical, loyal and somewhat intelligent ? so how did I end up here? Isn't it ironic, don't ya think? (What is God thunking?)

But it's not just poor and seemingly doomed Yellville, it's most of us really because the truth is that the current bio-resistance situation seems to be "not enough of anything to go around" - nor does everything (of what is available) apply readily to every individual. 
For those "fortunate" enough to have gotten some sort of "shot" that might actually work and be actually what it was billed as, even these other medications nonetheless - Adamantine, Rimantadine, Neuraminidase inhibitors and the other commercial so-called anti-virals (pffft! How do you type that "pfft" sound? Anyway..) only improved recovery by 1 day compared to patients who were simply given a placebo, and they are a bit rough on your body to boot. What a joke! Does anybody actually think about this stuff? I say for the thousandth time "They are not food; they are not what you are made of; They are the half-assed for-sale industrial products of half-wits." Nobody listens to me. Doesn't matter much anymore I 'spect. ave gone the way of the aforementioned less fortunate creatures of God.

(Snip buncha pandemic stuff up to - ) would be truly hard pressed to make a good stand in the too near future, I thought ?Jeez! Well they've got a snowball's chance then don't they? What if (when) it happens? What a nasty mess they'll be. Considering that we potentially faced a multi-type multi-strain outbreak from hell (no kidding - there's a lot more already on the horizon than bird flu - stupid flu is easy!) and not only that, but stinking biological warfare on top, which the President said could happen anytime and - we told. (Snip about other researcher) ... faithfully handed my fellow countrymen bio-resistance in a matchbox, right out of the very treasure house of God. In my mind I thought "Well, I suppose that's why He left it all here, so's we'ud have it when the time come.? (I must actually be a simple creature! Good Gawd! No wonder I have to live in a private zoo for choirboys with the other beasts of the field!) I also started on about Neurotropic medicine, and the things of thousands of years for a people that didn't seem to have even a dozen left. I knew that. We all pretty much knew that, but it wasn't us we felt needed to be warned that upon this people we were afraid the "end of the ages" may have come. I couldn't help it really, I am only a man after all and besides, have you ever heard of the punishment of God on those who suppress the truth? The Romans call it the "Pena reticentia Dei" and you honestly don't want anything to do with it!

(snip a buncha what happened when told) and people said things to me that made me think (again) that living might have been worthwhile after all. I had to recapitulate. To be more sure I had to "re-think" everything I thought I knew about academic medicine and severe disease management and thought "OK. Just checking. Good to know." I had learned, but I also realized that even our teaching wasn't as complete as it could be. Is now.

The point of this article is everyone can know, and if everyone in Yellville knew, you can know for your own good too. Here is a Tassili tid-bit to make you giggle: I heard the local TV news (Springfield - figures) say "There is no cure for arboviral encephalitis" (the famed but puny "West Nile" virus, of which we have three types here?) and I kicked the shoe of the good brother by me and gave him eyes to say "Can you believe they actually have the guts to say stuff like that to people?" but I try not to make too big a deal of these things anymore, especially in front of hapless people who have been slated for death by their own leaders and power players. It doesn't seem fair or really helpful anymore considering. When the city knows, the local grant foundation, the rich, the supposedly "cool" rich, the police, the colleges, the hillbillies, even the gnarly bikers! - there just isn't much we can do now but go ahead and back up out of the way ourselves (snip nothing really)

That's one of our better techniques here in the U.S. though; we get you to hate your friend without cause, and follow your enemy to your own destruction. So it's your own fault, (what happened to you) and there's still all that gleanable profit with you out of play. It's just business I guess.(ha! Snip about gov - dude did not know or pretend not to.) 
Blame this "$" and greed of it alone. It is greed and fraud that destroy our people for lack of knowledge. That is the work of rotten men. The government cannot own greed and fraud; it is the government. It doesn't really even have that feature. Only men do. (Snip about bad happen to other researcher)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"...and I try, Oh my God do I try! I try all-of-the-time, in this in-sti-too-shun! 
And I pray, Oh my God do I pray! I pray every-single-day - for a rev-o-loo-shun!"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(Left these lyrics in haha but cut the rest out.)

Hey managing an apocalypse is no easy feat for those of you hoping to try! You have to know what you can work with, how to apply it and worst of all you have to be able to encourage people to not be their own worst enemy and direct hindrance in their stupid, albeit understandable desperation. It?s a mess really. Look what happened in Florida last year.
Unfortunately you can't just think you can grow enough psilocybes for an entire population (shades of Timothy Leary?) Though the psilocybe-ers are definately in a much safer place (and happy about it too!) there's still a whole load of others to consider and care for, not to mention all the particular details of individual and public health distribution that boggle most doctors and in case you didn't know this, there is a too-large percentage of U.S. doctors who actually are ...well....a box of hammers! (or tragically coward or sordidly greedy or deluded or something like that...the field of sickness is - a very sick field...at least in our country. Just par for the course. Useless to get all boiled.) 
A whole bunch of them don't even really understand the drugs they use - they just read the label and dispense accordingly. At least to God I hope they don't really understand and can at least think that if they did, they wouldn't do it or would do it better!

But the star of this show is still the very broad spectrum, high expectation psilocybe, still and so far, all around and hands down. (Panaeolus too by my best bet from their history, but I won't ride your butt on that without better info. Of our own or someone we can regard.) You don't even have to ask that question, the real questions that are being asked and will be tested (soon enough dears) revolve around 
1) Posology - (dosing) amounts, frequency, maintenance vs therapeutic levels and in what situations, patient demographics, concomitants & etc. (lots to do quickly precious..)
2) Species/strain Variations - Can we rely on the genus as a whole? Which strains for which strains (as it were..) Is one or more outstanding? - some of this we already know.
3) Form effectiveness - I always say "whole food" but then extract makers begin to groan and mycelium eaters begin to shake (hey ? literally!) and then there's 100 year old Albert cooking it up in his tin cans and that whole school. Can I say with certainty beyond what I say? (I'm just personally gacked of that whole tin can thing - I know, guys are out there laughing! My babies = whole food U babies = your call and best wishes always!)
4) All out availability - Can we really call 10,000 teenagers, frat boys and old hippies and say "Your Country needs you" - How do we pull all that together quickly and who?

So you see realistically informed use places the priority (actually) on those who can take the easier to produce, more effective and more rapidly available psilocybes. Organized efforts at plague resistance will automatically prioritize those foods (and less desirable options) that are rarer, slower to produce/arrive and/or serving an area of the populace that the God blessed psilocybes will not appropriately or adequately serve. You are talking about a situation where one chance may be all most people get of anything after all, and all hands will be out for something.

Psilocybes are really just a ready made, already in the pocket easy beacon for the majority with 4-6 weeks to produce viable forms for application prior to or in an emergency. Oh, and the creator made them perfectly also, not like "everybody and their rotten-er brother's new vaccine-for-profit factory" now blooming up all over. These people didn't earn this knowledge, they are just following someone else's recipe. They are like opportunistic little poisonous mushroom swindles hotch-potching up doses (or dragging doses out of the 50 year old waste bin) for the "feckless cattle" and whether they are worth a damn or not, everyone will still get paid. Whatever the side effects and death rate (2% at the very best...and that with people who are actually worthy manufacturers and handlers) everyone will still get paid. Don't worry. $$$ Everyone who matters will get paid. But what you will get remains to be seen.

What's the point of telling you all this? So you'll go right now and find anyone who in any way has been trying to prepare, to warn, to aid - maybe it's just you all alone? But go to them and say "I heard" and lend yourself to the gentle way and steady labor of quiet hope. Make things for yourself with your hands that will be there for you in the times to come, because time's a coming. The real "keys" of this predicted thing are "sharing" and "food" again, it's just that simple. Just because it was too hard for our people doesn't mean that it has to be for yours. Establish private sector cooperative efforts and realize that your community may have enough gardeners already sitting around thinking how delightful it would be to produce even one food that is effective and would be it's "piece of the puzzle". Some people think "Oh! I'm growing for the little ones! What a blessing on me!" and some people think "Ok boys, we gotta feed America!" and some people think ?Yes! I?d hoped to live to see this day!? and you need EVERY ONE of them if you are really going to have the kind of percentages that we here (and among our own) take for granted. As given. A done deal. Be monk-like together and you will see. Best Wishes!
Remember - "Sharing" and "Food", and remember Jesus and me when you are sharing together, because that is some comfort to me now. Thinking how neat you are.

But me myself, I'm out now. The brothers have officially gone into "cloister" (a monk-ish term which essentially means "we don't want you anymore little brother" - the Mau Maus..) and are fading rapidly back into the trees and the blessed hills from whence we first came forth. I doubt we will be much missed, and of us anyway "the World was but little pleased" (though the Heavens and the Earth rejoiced!) We ourselves are only going through the regular seasonal motions of preparing for an irregularly intemperate Winter in the good hopes of preparing for a wet and blustery Spring. We always happily follow the simple way of life. There is no other choice for me now because I can't get away, and though I want very dearly to go to an un-dying place where people wear bright colors and smile to see each other laughing I am a prisoner in my poverty. To fall back into it and the comforting embrace of the mountain that knows my name is what I've got. But really, that's a lot! These poor and exploited people can live and die how they choose to, but not on my watch. I am not this strong. I will not be charged with their well-being at a time when no one means them much well at all. Not their leaders, not even themselves.

Best Wishes Anyway,

Dr. Karl D. Buchanan, fifth non-blonde and
Former Senior Health Officer,
Sons of the Eternal Mercies, O.E.
At Monastery of the Rose Chapel

(Snip a whole lotta stuff but left - )
Thank God for yourselves.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This had a isolation thing after it but I put it first because obola is not the first thing cdc has been "isolating" for and tb wasn't either. This appears to say it was lethal and they couldn't beat it but all this went on with no big deal....or at least i don't remember any news, msm or dahboo about it?

(Nota) "That was finished and submitted the 3rd - Got this on the 6th:
------------------------------------------------
May 6, 2010

COCA would like to provide you with the following CDC information on Vancomycin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus (VRSA). If you have any questions on these or other clinical issues, .....

CDC Reminds Clinical Laboratories and Healthcare Infection Preventionists of their Role in the Search and Containment of Vancomycin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus (VRSA), May 2010
(And this part - )
Coordination with public health authorities is critical. CDC has issued specific infection control recommendations intended to reduce the transmission of VRSA. However, these may need to be customized to the healthcare settings (e.g., dialysis, home healthcare). Infection control precautions should remain in place until a defined endpoint has been determined in consultation with public health authorities."

....of a disease that is here since 2002 but did not do anything until 2006. It said "until the end date" too....I suppose that means of that outbreak, not the thing altogether.

Tassili Pathology:
"March of the Superbugs!"
There aren't many people by now who haven't heard of Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus, otherwise known as "MRSA". It's a rather tough little bacterium that can cause just a slew of hard to treat conditions in the human being. But to say "Methicillin-resistant" or "Oxacillin-resistant" etc. is actually misleading; the more accurate would be "multidrug-resistant". 

But not as many people know that the term "Superbug" can be applied, at least at this point, to at least eleven major infectious and potentially lethal bacteria. It's a list quite literally from head to toe, appetite to out, heart, lungs and brain. Against these evolving little killers current commercial antibiotics continue toward failure.

When the so-called "Super Bugs!" became the second leading cause of death worldwide I thought "Well, everybody said.." and I checked myself as well to see what I thought of these recent rises and emerging boogers. But there hasn't been any change in the bugs that the psilocybes would notice I don't believe? As far as that goes they might as well not have bothered to evolve at all except for the simple realities of the population/situation.

A "SuperBug" by definition is any strain that has developed resistance to it's current conventional antibiotic such as Stapylococcus aureus strains and dicloxacillin, methicillin, nafcillin, oxacillin, the cephalosporins & etc. 
One gets to be a SuperBug via Natural Selection acting on Random Mutation, being Engineered through the application of Evolutionary Stress on a population, by acquiring strengths via Horizontal Genetic Transfer from another bacteria, Conjugation, Transduction, Transformation or even by being induced through Laboratory Protocols. 

However each gains the status, they are rising more and more while we keep throwing stuff at them and it only makes the problem worse. They effect resistance in a frighteningly short time now as well. The list of "people at risk" continues to grow to include college students, military personel, athletes, Diabetics, Elderly, Children, Immuno-compromised people and more.

So with a better idea of the SuperBugs and their versatility as well as their virulence let's briefly list a few: 
(Sub-classifications of these such as "community acquired", "institutionally acquired" are more vector related names than biological characteristics. So the one you've heard of is probably here...)

1) Staphylococcus aureus
MRSA, ORSA, VRSA (GISA? VISA?)
A CDC study published in JAMA in 2007 (10/17) estimated MRSA as respocible for 94,360 serious infections and 18,650 hospital stay-related deaths in 2005. This suggests that MRSA infections alone kill more people in the US each year than AIDS.
*Some livestock can get it but not have symptoms and can in some circumstances transmit it to humans. Always treat all sick animals and consider preventive treatment in pigs and to a lesser extent cattle and poultry.
2&3) Streptococcus pyogenes & pneumoniae
- Responcible for flesh-eating strains, pneumonia, bacteremia, otitis media, menengitis, sinusitis, peritonitis, arthritis, ?
4) Enterococcus faecium (VRE, LRE)
5) E-Coli - some strains more dangerous than others
6) Mycobacterium tuberculosis
7) Pseudomonas aeruginosa
8) Salmonella
9) Acinetobacter baumannii
10) Campylobacter
11) Clostridium difficile - the diarrhea to death disease? Cipro and Levaquin don't do much...

OK - that nasty enough? Here we go - at some length - the four main ways these critters get around us are:

1) Alteration of Metabolic Pathway - Some can adapt/utilize other precursors
2) Reducing Drug Accumulation - Some can keep drugs from permeating or "pump" it off the cell surface
3) Drug Modification/Inactivation - Enzymes to deactivate in the case of Penicillin G and some who can create their own beta-lactamases. 
4) Alteration of Target Site - that is, the binding target site of penicillins - in MRSA and others (P resistant)

So there are a lot of critterrs and a lot of variables as well as a lot of conditions resultant. Get out the paper hats and fluted glasses anyway - there is one weapon we do have already that covers all of those bases, and is very broad spectrum. Isn't that remarkable? (Still!) The "Wondrous Mushroom" does more factually in the blood than in all the fancies of mind. The psilocybe genera mushrooms remain, from time immemorial, a top broad spectrum antibiotic against such very creatures as these. They remain easy to rapidly produce in viable forms, faster than most other medical species. They also continue to address a number of other conditions handsomely, but they can literally be called the "Wondrous Antibiotic" - the only one that also gives life.

Not only working much faster than current antibiotics, the "Wondrous Antibiotic" is a one-dose high expectation treatment, but is also flexible according to it's parameters. It not only affects the bacteria, it helps "prop up" the respiratory and other systems for a better fight and a better ride. Many of it's beneficial effects are residual. In tandem with other daily use mushrooms and phytomedicals the best front line still goes to this Garden we dwell in and all it's wonders.

So, as we all face a very "thick" future with Lord know's what swirling in the air, the water, the dirt and even the food just remember our ancient friends, made by the same which made our enemies.

Best Wishes Always!

Yours in the "Natural State",
Dr. Karl Buchanan

(O-b-o-l-a....which "G-d" in fact, in fine, does not hold the nasty patent on. I do not believe all the "same which made our enemies" even tho nature is a zoo....that's too many or something)


----------

